# Mein Bild



## Weihnachst Sam (21 November 2002)

Hallo

Habe mal eine Frage! habe eure Bilder gesehn und mich gefragt:,,wie geht das?" kann mir da einer Helfen?


----------



## Heiko (21 November 2002)

Schau mal in Dein "Profil" (oben im Bild).
Dort gibt es einen Punkt "Avatare". Der ist Dein Freund.


----------



## Weihnachst Sam (21 November 2002)

jippiiiiiiiiii Vielen Dank!


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2002)

Hi,

könntest du dein Avatar noch ein bißchen aufhellen, ich seh nur Kampf der Neger im Tunnel   

Gruß
Captain Picard


----------



## Weihnachst Sam (25 November 2002)

Hi würde ich gern wie geht das?


----------



## technofreak (25 November 2002)

Na irgendwoher muß du ja dein Bild haben. Dann lad das Orginal in eins der unzähligen
Bildberabeitungsprogramme und machs heller und lads wieder als Avatar
Gruß
tf


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2002)

Besser: spiel am Gammawert.
Heller machen machts im Allgemeinen auch blasser.


----------



## technofreak (25 November 2002)

Ich will doch nur wissen, was das ist


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2002)

Was ist was?  unk:


----------



## technofreak (25 November 2002)

na der Kampf der Neger im Tunnel, ich will wissen wer gewinnt  :crazy:


----------



## SprMa (25 November 2002)

Wenn Sam wieder mal im Forum ist, dann bekommt er eine pn mit einer aufgehellten Version seines Avatar. Ich nahm mir mal die Freiheit, weil auch ich wissen wollte, in welchem Tunnel der Kampf stattfindet *gg*

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch abwarten.


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2002)

Schick mal her dann tausch ich das Bild aus


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2002)

Besser?


----------



## technofreak (25 November 2002)

Jo,jetzt seh ich Siegfried den Drachentöter oder ?  :holy:


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2002)

Ist das nicht eher eine Sieglinde?


----------



## SprMa (25 November 2002)

Wenn man nach dem User-Namen und "Wohnort" geht, dann sollte es wohl eher ein -fried als eine -linde sein. Aber beim ersten Farbverschieben kam es mir so vor, als würden da Drüsen zum Vorschein kommen.
Man sollte mal den Verwender dieses Avatar fragen...


Matthias


----------



## Weihnachst Sam (25 November 2002)

OH hat schon einer für mich gemacht Danke!


----------



## technofreak (25 November 2002)

Tja, Sonderservice von Matthias und Heiko


----------



## SprMa (26 November 2002)

Jo. Und Zusendungen an "[email protected]" sind wünschenswert.  :lol: 


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (26 November 2002)

Jo.
Wahlweise auch an "[email protected]"...


----------



## Weihnachst Sam (10 Dezember 2002)

eine Frage: wo bekomme ich andere Bilder her?


----------



## Heiko (10 Dezember 2002)

Schau Dich mal in den verschiedenen Foren dieser Welt und auf den diversen Grafikseiten um.
Die Grenzen findest Du in Deinem Profil dort wo man die Dinger hochladen kann...


----------



## technofreak (10 Dezember 2002)

Laß dir einen Scanner zu Weihnachten schenken (gibts schon ab 40-50E, meistens mit irgendeiner
 Scan und Bildbearbeitungssoftware) dann kannst du alles inclusive deiner Babyfotos auf dem Bärenfell 
scannen und als Avatar hochladen.  
Gruß
tf


----------

